# Canning cooked ground sausage?



## COMeadow (Sep 30, 2013)

Quick question, is there any problems with canning say cooked ground sausage? Any precautions I should take in the prep? 

It is less fatty then store bought sausage as it is homemade venison cut with a bit of pork. Assuming you drain well, leave an inch of head space, anything else to watch for?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd just go by BBB. I was suprised a while back when my 84 year old mother said sausage was canned with the jar poured full of lard! Open the jar and take out what you are going to cook and put in fridg. When the sausage is gone use the lard for your other cooking or make lye soap.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't have any problems or precautions. I canned venison sausage this summer and it came out great. Slightly different taste than frozen, but as long as there weren't big chunks in the finished product I was making no one seemed to care.

I used mine at the beach, camping without electric. Made breakfast burritos and they were a real hit.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Crumbled:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy4MMzlDtck[/ame]


Patties:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hIkMT8aFa8[/ame]


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I can sausage all the time. I brown it, drain it, put it in jars & cover with hot water & then process. I love having it on hand!


----------



## COMeadow (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips (and vids)! 

Okay, got everything thawing in the fridge for my first pressure canning attempt at meat. Some stews and a few other things to follow after that. Time to get my freezer cleaned out and get the shelves filled up!


----------

